# Single 2050



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello guys, has anyone chrony-tested single 2050 with any ammo? I seem to like it with ammo 8-12 grams, it lasts long!

Just want to know if its powerful enough to hunt with. I pull to 38 inches. Thanks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

From my post last week:

"Then comes the pseudo 2050, shot with my Zinc China Boy shot at a full 38" draw and this was at the same speed as looped 2050 short draw or a little better average for 3 shots was 201. The draw weight was quite a bit less ... not to bad !"

This is with 113gr ammo, I bet its fine with ammo a tad heavier. Yes 2050 is tough stuff, I'll be testing 3060 pseudo latter in the week if I don't get caught in the rain.

wll


----------

